# Triac y SCR con Diac



## statit (Jun 18, 2010)

Muy buenas...

Estimados, soy completamente nuevo en estos, y bueno, la verdad es que yo soy electrico, pero por mi nueva carrera, me veo obligado a esudiar también electronica en mayor profundidad que cuando lo hice para mi carrera de electricidad.

Dicho lo anterior, quisiera ver la posibilidad de si me pueden ayudar en lo siguiente:

Para los esquematicos que se anexan, del SCR y Triac, necesito saber como se calcula el angulo de disparode ambos casos (SCR y TRIAC).


He estado averiguando en muchos libros, se "lo teorico" (como que el diac manda el pulso electrico al SCR o Triac cuando alcansa su voltaje Vbo o -Vbo y dispara el SCR o Triac por la Gate) pero aún no capto como hacer el calculo de ese angulo.

De antemano se agredece la ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 18, 2010)

Vos tenés un condensador cargándose a través de una resistencia con una tensión senoidal de entrada... Parece sencillo matemáticamente, *pero no lo es* .

Elegiste un mal ejemplo para calcular.  Porque ahí no puede expresarse en forma explícita ni el ángulo de disparo ni RC en función del resto de los parámetros.
Como si no fuera suficiente, en el caso del circuito con triac la tensión inicial en el capacitor depende del ángulo de disparo anterior.


Pero por suerte para dimensionar no es necesaria una resolución exacta, se pueden hacer aproximaciones que nos alivien las ecuaciones y llegar a expresiones sencillas.
También algo muy práctico es simular solamente el circuito RC con entrada senoidal o la que se nos cante.


----------

